# Gulf pier 7-9-2014



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

The king run this morning was non existent plenty of sharks though. Seen maybe a few dozen cigs caught, they were by no means thick. Plenty of 12-13inch bar jacks on anything from sabikis to shrimp. Porpoises showed up about 7 and everything pretty much died.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I gave up fishing about the mid nineties and the porpi were just starting to hang around and harass the fisherman. They never used to be that way, last I was there a hooked fish wouldn't last 20 seconds before it became a porpoise toy.

Rick


----------

